# Fishing in the Yellow River?



## Oddball (Aug 23, 2012)

Anyone fished the Yellow River at the Gwinnett Co. Yellow River Park? Just curious if its worth my time and what I might catch. Not interested in anything to keep, just to wet a line and see what bites, it'll be thrown back.


----------



## sbfowler (Aug 23, 2012)

It's been a while since I have done it, but I used to canoe it and fish from Killian Hill to Stone Road in the Stone Mountain/Lilburn area. My then girlfriend, now wife, lived on the Yellow River very close to where Killian Hill crosses over it. 

There's bass, bream, crappie and catfish in there. Some of the deeper pockets hold some decent fish for a river of that size. 

It was always a fun trip, except after a big rain or flood when trees were pulled down across the river and you had to port them.


----------



## BCAPES (Aug 23, 2012)

I used to wade the river near Snellville when I worked near there.  I would trail run through the woods for exercise with my backpack and spinning rod.  When I got to a good looking hole, I would just wade out and fish a while to catch my breath and cool off.  Caught some nice redeyes on a rooster tail pretty often.


----------



## littlejon (Aug 23, 2012)

Oddball said:


> Anyone fished the Yellow River at the Gwinnett Co. Yellow River Park? Just curious if its worth my time and what I might catch. Not interested in anything to keep, just to wet a line and see what bites, it'll be thrown back.



Always wondered myself. Good post


----------



## Mistrfish (Aug 24, 2012)

Ive fished it for 20 years around the Geesmill area in Rockdale Co.  Catch a lot of stump knockers as we call them and some decent bass.  There are some nice Catfish in the deeper pools if you could get to them, but as one person said the river is hard to move in due to all the trees down.  It really took a beating during the flood in Sep of 09 and since then the fishing has not been the same.


----------



## Oddball (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Sounds like it might be worth a try sometime.  I figured the 09 floods may have damaged the fishing some, but I hoped after 3 years it would have recovered.


----------



## creteus (Aug 25, 2012)

I lived on the river at Annistown Road all of my childhood and never caught more than small bream.


----------

